

Pigeons In Space [video] - JWLong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4sZ3qe6PiI&feature=kp

======
gus_massa
The video is interesting, but it looks more like some pigeons inside a plane
in a parabolic flight to simulate the lack of gravity than pigeons in space.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reduced_gravity_aircraft](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reduced_gravity_aircraft)

